# Re-chroming A Hub Shell



## Euphman06 (Jun 26, 2016)

Curious.... If I'm getting a hub shell rechromed do I need to worry about the innards fitting back in? Would the bearing races still fit? I fear they will chrome heavy and reduce the inside diameter where the bearings ride making it not fit.


----------



## mike j (Jun 27, 2016)

I've had a few done recently, both chrome & nickel, without any problems.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2016)

I've never had a problem with the inside but make sure your plater doesn't grind/buff out the lettering on the shell. V/r Shawn


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 27, 2016)

Not all shops plate a like, it really depends how much nickel/chrome is used. I've had to hone out bearing races before in order to get things to fit properly. And like Freqman1 said, they can distort the details of a part from over buffing or too much plating as well. When you drop your parts off explain to them exactly what you want.


----------

